# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Gjuha shqipe, çfarë është gjuha si koncept, e shumë terma të tjera

## Akuamarini

Gjuha shqip, cfare eshte gjuaha si koncept, e shum terme tjera, nga i madhi profesor GAZMEND LEKA

----------

